# Test - Tren - Dbol



## SuperBane (Sep 6, 2012)

Why don't people run Test / Dbol / Tren ? (or) Test / Dbol / Mast

Just curious to why?
Blood pressure?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 6, 2012)

why add a water maker like dbol to tren or mast doesnt make sense to me?


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL got to avoid dat dere deca dick broseph


----------



## toneloc (Sep 6, 2012)

good question i wondered thT also ?? what do you mean by water maker bb ??


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2012)

toneloc said:


> good question i wondered thT also ?? what do you mean by water maker bb ??



Dbol makes most  people hold a lot of water and look bloated. Tren dries you up.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 6, 2012)

toneloc said:


> good question i wondered thT also ?? what do you mean by water maker bb ??



are there any rules to this shit no..U can run what u want but I believe certain compounds will give a certain look.Dbol is for bulking so I would rather run it with test and deca.I would do var tren test mast now that a nice low estro cycle that will give some sick lean dry gains


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2012)

Superman said:


> Why don't people run Test / Dbol / Tren ? (or) Test / Dbol / Mast
> 
> Just curious to why?
> Blood pressure?



Test tren dbol is my next cycle.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 6, 2012)

You can certainly run a bulking cycle with Tren, but in that case I would recommend that your test dose be equivalent or higher to your tren dose. Also, running a good AI while on dbol considerably minimizes water retention. And according to POB, caber is better than viagra... so I guess that's a bonus to running tren, lol


----------



## Get Some (Sep 6, 2012)

Superman said:


> LOL got to avoid dat dere deca dick broseph



Well, I hate to break it to you, but Tren will give you that same "deca-dick" feeling, except it's called "tren dick" lol. If you run a good AI along with Caber, you should be able to avoid any sexual malfunction with a reasonable tren or deca dose. If you really want to do an "all out bulk" then I would consider Deca because the mid cycle gains are just astonishing and the way it lubes your joints by pushing water into connective tissue is very nice as well. You'll come out a bit leaner with the tren, but overall gain more size with the deca. And also Deca has far less side effects than Tren if you ask me. I get nightmares, sweat like a mother, and get really angry on tren. None of those things happen with Deca.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 7, 2012)

I knew you'd swing by and drop some knowledge GS.

To be honest I was reading about zyzz and supaturk lol!
I've never heard of anybody even mention running the three together. Dbol aromitizing liike test.....
I seen Supaturk posted one of his cycles as:


Prop, Tren, Dbol Cycle 
Weight - 189 pounds
Height -5'11

-- Cycle --
100 mg Test Prop -Weeks 1-12 - E/O/D
125 mg Tren Ace - Weeks 1-12 - E/O/D
Dianabol 50mg - Weeks 1-4 - E/D 

HCG 250iu X 2 Weekly - Weeks 1-11 - 

PCT 
Weeks 13-17
Nolva- 40/20/20/10
Clomid - 40/20/10/10


Diet is set - been through it with an oldschool bodybuilding friend which is always a plus.

Meal 1: Pro/Carb 8:00am
8 Egg Whites, 1 Scoop Of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal
50g protein / 54g carbs / 5g fat

Meal 2: Pro/Fat 10:00am
Lean Ground Beef, 50g Cottage Cheese, green veggies
55g protein / 2g carbs / 20g fat

Meal 3: Pro/Carb 12:00pm
2 x Chicken Breast, 1 and a half cup Brown Rice
85g protein / 84g carbs / 3g Fat

Meal 4: Pro/Fat 2:00pm
2 Medium Cans of Tuna , Veggies 
60g protein / 6g carbs / 10g Fat

Meal 5: PPWO 5.00pm 
Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, ½ cup Brown Rice (Measured Uncooked)
50g protein / 70g carbs / 3g fat

Workout: 7:00pm

Meal 6: PWO Right After Training 
2 Scoops Whey Protein / 80g of Dextrose
45g protein / 80g carbs / 0g fat

Meal 7: Pro/Fat 8-8:15pm 
Lean Protein of your choice, 2 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
50g protein / 5g carbs / 18g fat

Meal 8: Before Bed 10:00pm
3 Scoops of Caseine Protein, 1.5 Tbsp. Flax Seed Oil
60g protein / 3g carbs / 21g Fat

Protein: 455grams - Carbs: 300grams – Fat: 80grams


----------



## Yaya (Sep 7, 2012)

Dbol and test is the way to go, but i think tren would actually compliment it as well.. Tren is great for aggression and strength gains at the gym.. You could def benifit with tren for a bulker.

However if you were doing for example: Test, Dbol with Winny or Mast or Var or Tbol then that would be pretty contradicting if you ask me. I did a tren/sus bulker a few years back and shit was great.. Dbol woulda been a great addition but i didnt want to run any orals at the time.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thats what im running this winter too 
Dbol 1-4
Test e 1-12
Tren a 5-12


----------

